# Investor Verlag Stichwort "Grundeinkommen"



## Titanic-Leser (26 Juni 2019)

Von diesem Verlag bekomme ich regelmäßig ungewollt Emails mit "ganz heißen" Aktientipps. Soweit so gut.
Aber was heute kam, setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf und beweist die Unseriösität des ganzen Unternehmens.
In der heutigen Email war ein Video, indem "bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen für jeden volljährigen Bundesbürger und EU Bürger von "271"€ und mehr TÄGLICH versprochen wird, wenn man das Formular GE/17FF ausfüllt und an die Bundesagentur für Arbeit schickt.
Dieses "Formular" ist alles andere als offiziell, es ist von der "Initiative BGE" ins Leben gerufen und fordert die Arbeitsagentur sybolisch dazu auf, einem 1000€ MONATLICH an Grundeinkommen zu überweisen. (machen die natürlich nicht).

Ein Anruf beim Investor Verlag fürhte mich zu einer Dame, die "nur Abonnementverwaltung" macht, ansonsten keine Ahnung hat und mir nicht weiterhelfen konnte.

Das Ganze jetzt hier nur mal als Warnung an alle, die auf sowas reinfallen könnten: FINGER WEG!


----------

